# How Many Hours a Night Does Your Maltese Sleep?



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

Bailey sleeps between 5 and 6 hrs every night. 6 is pushing it, he's never slept longer. I know he's young, I was just wondering if he will eventually be able to
sleep 8 hrs?

I have strep throat which I'm sure came on from lack of sleep. But still have to wake up at 5 when I'm used to sleeping until 7:30-8:00. I feel like I can't get thru the day.

He doesn't wake up in the middle of the nt. He holds it for those 5 hrs. But he doesn't want to go back to sleep after doing his business.

Will this eventually get easier?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Gee, that must be tiring! Do you have an xpen set up in another room in your house? Maybe after he's awake, he could go play in another part of the house while you get more sleep.

my kids sleep from 9pm to 6am.....that's alot, I know....if I'm in bed - they are too. Actually where ever I am - they are too  

that is unless daddy is downstairs cooking up something that smells good...


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

I have the living room blocked off w his crate, toys and pad. I tried going back to bed but he cries. He's fine if I go to sleep on the couch, but still tries to play with me.

He's only 15 weeks, so I was wondering if this is solely due to his age?

He prob would go back to bed if I let him come sleep in our bed, but he sleeps in his crate next to our bed. We haven't yet decided if we are going to allow him to sleep in our bed. I've been hesitant since he likes his crate, and has no problem sleeping in it. But at this point I'd prob do anything for more sleep. My bf and I are losing it.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

you poor thing... must be tired. i think he'll outgrow it as he gets older and he can hold his bladder better.

haha i think paddy gets more sleep in one day than i do in 3. he sleeps usually at least 10 hours during the nite, and naps on and off throughout the day. when he was a puppy, he woke up really early too, but i think he's become a true member of my family and now likes to get his sleep as much as the rest of us


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby and Koko would stay in bed all day if we did, they are great.
When Koko first came home we had him sleep in the lounge room in an e-pen till he was at least a year old, then we transitioned him to our bed and he took a few nights to settle then after that he just snuggled in and loves to stay there as long as we do.
Scooby has always slept with us and he just waits till one of us gets up to go potty then if I might stay in bed for a while he will come back and snuggle again.
I am sure Bailey will settle as he gets older, he is still a baby with lots of things to do


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would set your alarm and wake him up, out for a potty, back in the crate and ignore. 

Roo has learned that I'll wake up for a potty if he needs it, but if I put him back to bed, that's it. It took a week or so for him to get it as a 5 month old...but he's an angel now.


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks JMM. If he normally wakes up at 5ish what time would u wake him up. If I turn in at 11pm he's up before 5. 

The second I take him out of the crate, he goes potty then wants to play. If I try to put him back in the crate after I try waking him, do u think he'll bark and go nuts at 3am? What would Roo do for that week he was adjusting?

Also, are u still waking him up? Or do you no longer have to? 

If I were to let him sleep in the bed, at what age would you allow this?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My guess is that eventually Bailey will begin to sleep longer. Puppies are like babies...they don't sleep late. I was lucky though w/Benny....he was a saint from the day I brougt him home....would sleep until I woke up. Emma was fussy as a puppy. She would wake up super early, but now they are both sleepers. (mma will be 2 in February.) I actually have to drag them out of bed in the morning. Why is it that when my alarm clock goes off they want to both snuggle on my chest....makes it impossible to tear myself away and start my day!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I would wake him up maybe 20 minutes before he does. The idea is he gets use to you saying when its time to get up. You can then move the time back until it is at your wake up time as his bladder matures. 

Roo whined when I put him back in his crate for a few days. I ignored him. Keeping the pup in the bedroom where he can see you often helps. 

Now that Roo is older and can hold it, he just goes out when I wake up.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

6 hours.

We take him out at 11pm and he's usually ready to go out in the morn around 5-6am.


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Queso wakes up at night if we get up to use the bathroom and often 
she wants to play. I tell her "It's still sleepytime. Good night" and 
then ignore her and she usually goes back to sleep herself, too.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy All:

I hope you are doing great.

The hounds would probably sleep all day with me. They are always with me and go by my schedule. 8 hours is no problem for them. Which is great for me.


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

For those of you that said they sleep 8+ hours, are they in your beds? Or in a crate? And have they always slept that long even at 15 weeks?

I'm starting to think I'm never going to sleep again.


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw my Sammy was like that at the beginning. Promise it'd get better. You shouldn't give into him whenever he cries though. Sam used to cry all night long but he soon learned that we wouldn't run to him everytime he cries. We got him when he was 10 weeks old...it took around 4 weeks for him to adapt to our schedule. Now he goes to bed from 10-6 on the week days...I have no idea if he sleeps all the way through or not but no beep from him...on weekends...I wake up around 7:30 or 8 but he still goes to bed at the same time. Sammy sleeps in a crate outside. Good luck with your baby. Hang in there.


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

That's the thing though. He doesn't cry when we go to sleep. He happily goes in his crate and goes right to sleep. I think the only reason he cries when he wakes up is bc he needs to relieve himself. I wasn't sure if I should ignore that cry, bc he does make it 5 hours.

Only prob is, he's wide awake after he goes. I suppose I can keep putting him back in his crate and try to sleep thru the barking? Only prob is, my bf isn't quite as patient as I am.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

QUOTE (Baileysmommy @ Jan 20 2009, 10:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710225


> That's the thing though. He doesn't cry when we go to sleep. He happily goes in his crate and goes right to sleep. I think the only reason he cries when he wakes up is bc he needs to relieve himself. I wasn't sure if I should ignore that cry, bc he does make it 5 hours.
> 
> Only prob is, he's wide awake after he goes. I suppose I can keep putting him back in his crate and try to sleep thru the barking? Only prob is, my bf isn't quite as patient as I am.[/B]



A puppy can hold it for their age in months plus 1 hour. So at 15 weeks, that's about 5 hours. Deal with the whining for a few nights and it will soon disappear. You can try putting the crate right next to your bed so you can put your fingers in it. When you take him out to potty, on a leash and no playtime.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

When Bella was a puppy she slept about 8 hrs. a night. That was from 5 weeks on. Now she sleeps more like 11 hours a night. I put her in her little bed about 8:00 and when I get up at 7:00 she'll slowly follow me only to get in my lap and fall asleep again.


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

I told my bf to suck it up for a few nights. Ill buy him ear plugs. Ill wake Bailey up, take him to go potty, then back in the crate. I'm pretty patient, so as long as he's not banging his head against the bars, and my bf isn't screaming in my face, I should be fine. Ill let u know how it works out. Thanks again for your help. I feel like I should be paying you JMM, lol.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Hang in there. It does get easier. 

It helped when I didn't have Parker in my room for the first two months I had him. Every time I moved during the night he would get excited cause all he ever wanted to do was play, play, play. Anyway, he was able to hold it through the night up until around 6am. On weekends, I would take him out and place him back in the pen in order for me to sleep in. If he whined, I would ignore him. Most of the time he just played by himself in the pen. Sometimes it sounded like he was having a party. 

Now that he's older, his sleep cycle is exactly like mine. He doesn't wake me up to play anymore, either. Sometimes he moans when the alarm comes on.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Jill will sleep for 20 hours or more, if you let her  - I guess she needs her beauty sleep. Jack, on the other hand, sleeps 8-9 hours max. He will get up, lick you, sniff you, then bark at you, whatever he needs to do to get you up and playing with him!!! :smpullhair: 
When they were younger, they definitely slept less. Hang in there, it'll get better!


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep Cuddles used to do the same thing. If she heard us move in bed, she was crying to come out. I put her crate in the closet and she was able to rest better. I didnt give in to her cries either (after potty) and it only took a bit to get her sleeping longer.Now, she wakes up when we do around 7. Sometimes my hubby works out early early and goes in the closet to get ready and she still doesnt make a peep.

She is almost 7mo now


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

I thought I'd give an update of our attempt at more sleep last night.

Bailey woke up around 5:30 but I must have sensesd him bc I woke up before he made a peep. Then we went potty. I put him back in his crate. Went back to bed. And the expected barking/crying began.

Surprisingly, he stopped when I said shhhhh go night night. BUT, he spent 45 min trying to "dig" his way out, lol. All u heard was those nails scratching the plastic (which I'd take over barking any day). But my bf was starting to get annoyed and said,"its ok ill get up with him, u stay in bed" and I said "are u really going to give up that easy? Tough it out!" So after about 45 min we all fell asleep, and we woke up at 8! Ahhhh, how GOOD did that feel?! It was a rough morning for my bf, but the best sleep I've had in weeks, lol. Go figure.

So hopefully little Bailey will start to get the point. But I have a cpl questions:

He was so wide awake, would it be a mistake to put some toys in his crate to occupy him? Or would that negate what I'm telling him, that its sleepy time.

Also, he eats pretty late at night. I dont take his food away until 8 or 9 bc he won't eat when we're not there. So I was out from 4 to 7:30 last nt, let him eat till about 8:30. He poops before bed, but like clockwork, he always has to poop in the morning at 5. This is fine as long as I know its always going to happen. Since I'm trying to put him right back to bed, I feel better knowing he doesn't have any reason to get up again. He usually goes within 10 min. How long would u wait if he doesn't go right away?

Oh and he's pad trained at the moment. Its freezing in Jersey right now!

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## froglivers (Jan 13, 2009)

That sounds about right. 
Emily's now hitting 11 weeks, and has finally gotten into a rhythm of bed at 11pm, and up at 6 am to Potty, which is when my husband and I get up to take her out. Thankfully, we're taking turns. (We used to think 10am was early before Emily)

When I see her snoozing off for a nap every other hour during the day, don't I wish she could save it up for night.

:biggrin:


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

QUOTE (Baileysmommy @ Jan 20 2009, 07:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710202


> For those of you that said they sleep 8+ hours, are they in your beds? Or in a crate? And have they always slept that long even at 15 weeks?
> 
> I'm starting to think I'm never going to sleep again.[/B]


My pup sleeps for 10 hours straight. I put my 16 wk old in his crate for the night at 9pm and he is good until I get him out at 7am. At first, I would wake up in the night and take him out or try to keep him up later. I also take away his water at 7pm. Like a child, I don't let him nap late in the evening. After our dinner, we keep him pretty active chasing his toys. He was a loud barker at first but once he figured out what a sternly said "QUIET" means, he doesn't bark. My hubby doesn't want the dog to sleep in the bed with us. We also do not want him running up and down the stairs. 

If you are having trouble ignoring his barking, maybe you can set up some "white noise" in your bedroom so that you can't hear the barking.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Kodi(10.5 weeks)sleeps from 10 - 5 or 11 - 6. She may wake up to potty so we take her out and put her back in the kettle; she whines sometimes but we all go back to sleep. 

GOOD LUCK


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I have 3 babies. They have all slept with us from the time we brought them home. They will stay in bed as long as we do. I am a very light sleeper and I have no trouble at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Good luck with it. Zippy has gotten to where she wakes up anytime between 1:30 am to 3:30 am to go potty. This is something new she has started. She runs back inside and grabs a toy and starts growling ready to play. It doesn't take much to settle her back down as she knows very well it isn't going to happen.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

How are things going? I hope they are going better and that you and your bf are getting better sleep! I know it can be tough, but it is good training for having skin babies as they can be up a LOT at night. :smpullhair: 

Something I didn't see mentioned was that furbabies are very regimented. They like routines. At 15 weeks, just like skin people, some babies can "hold it" and some cannot. But if you want to set a time for the morning potty break, you might slowly start moving the time you take your baby out to potty at 15 minute increments every couple of weeks or so. The 15 minutes will be just enough that it won't completely upset the routine established, but will slowly move the time to the time you want it to be. 

We have a old feller, a boxer, that will make dh get up about 6am every morning for him to go out. When dh travels, our old feller never budges until I am awake no matter what time that is. DH hates that because we don't get up until 7 am at the earliest. (We work out of our house, so every day is casual Friday :wavetowel2: ) As for our little girls, our Maltese babies, they do whatever I do and have been that way since they were little. We've always let all our "kids" sleep in the bed with us building steps for them to use from day one. We put a pad down at night as a "just in case" but it has only been used when one of our girls had a tummy upset. It is all personal preference, furbabies are so wonderful, they adapt to what we ask of them. 

As for putting toys in the crate, I see no problem and it may be a good idea. As long as your baby will play alone, what could it hurt? As they get older, they sleep more. They are accustomed to having siblings to play with whenever they awaken in the night, so it is a bit of an adjustment since you are now their 'siblings'. I'm sure you do this, but you might want to play hard every night before bedtime to really exhaust your baby. Then have the potty break before going to bed. That may really help. You may have a very active little one that needs lots of active play. Some are more sedentary and some are just very active. They'll play a lot more with a playmate, a lot more running and tumbling, etc., just like a skin kid. 

Good luck and it sounds like your bf is a pretty sweet fella volunteering to get up with your baby!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

If my memory serves me correctly, Star at that age would got potty "last call" around 10 P.M., then had me up again around 2 - 2:30, and we'd be up for the day at 7. The 2 -2:30 run lasted his whole life no matter what time zone we happened to be in. So I slept in shifts. :biggrin:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie slept through the night fairly early.

My 21 week poodle pup is going in her crate around 9pm and waking me up around 4:30am to potty and then staying in her crate til about 6am and if I want to sleep longer I put her in my bed with me and hold her like a teddy bear to sleep longer (or she will hop off the bed and create havoc in the room!)


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley sleeps anywhere from 8-12 hours. He will sleep as long as I do. Sometimes, I will get out of bed and get dressed and move around the house and he continues to sleep in bed. 

On an average day, we wake up around 8:30 and Bentley will get out of my bed and go straight to the sofa and sleep until noon. He is a sleeper. But he wasnt always a sleeper. As a puppy until about 4 months old he wouldnt sleep for more than 5 hours at time.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

P.S. Once we moved him from his crate to our bed, he slept MUCH longer!


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi everyone. Thank you so much for all of your suggestions. Bailey has just started to get much better. He sleeps from around 10 to 6. He still sleeps in his crate. Wakes me up with a low growl when he's up, he goes potty then is allowed to hang out on our bed w his flossie while my bf and I procrastinate waking up, lol. Usually I get right up after that bc hed rather play w me than his flossie. But I can handle 10-6!!


----------

